# IVF waiting list in IVF Wales Cardiff



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just wondered if anyone knew what they waiting lists are for IVF wales cardiff. I will have been on the list 18 months this June. Does anyone know if they are behind on schedule etc. Is it worth while phoning to check?? Also does anyone know how far in advance are you given your date for treatment?

Many thanks 
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Nicky, I was on the list for 15 months when they called me for first appointment - although I had heard they were also considering age. There's no harm in ringing to ask where you are on the list if you can get through!

You will get a validation appt first to check you meet the criteria then a treatment planning appointment to agree your dates. I didn't want to start for a couple of months but I understand they typically book you in from the next period. Good luck !


----------



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response. That is positive to know you were not waiting over 18 months. What did the validation appointment involve? Was this additional to your first referral appointment where they go through your application?  Have you had the ivf treatment. If so do you mind me asking how did you find it? 
Sorry for all the questions!!
Good luck to you too in your journey.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

No problem, happy to help. Yes I had the validation appt where we had to answer health questions and give a brief history. I was called in for this appt about a month ago, separate from the initial referral 15 months ago. Then I had the treatment planning appointment a week ago and am booked in for treatment in June. I have had private treatment when waiting though.

There is an IVF thread where we chat and support each other, there's loads of lovely ladies that are always around to answer questions. Join us here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258324.new#new


----------



## tonia vel (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive been going back and for about 8 months now had a load of different tests done all OK I'm on my 3rd cycle of claimed if we need iui/ivf we been told we have to wait til early 2012 so guess its about 18 months waiting list after u first been seen by a consultant down there


----------

